# [SOLVED] Realtek ac97 Audio - (Code 10) Device cannot start



## Joel P (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello, this is my first post and would like to say hi and thanks to begin. I have been reading through Tech Support Forum for quite some time now, solving my problems through other peoples threads and I really like the community here. The support is amazing and energy is often very positive. 

I've read through past threads and trials with this 'realtek ac97 code 10 audio' problem and have not been able to permanently solve it.

What happened: I recently took apart my laptop to clean out the dust with some compressed air. When I put it back together and booted my comp, the sound was gone. I looked into device manager and I saw the yellow exclamation point next to the realtek ac97 Audio. I clicked on it and under device status, it said: 'This device cannot start. (Code 10)'

What I've done: I went into 'add or remove programs' and removed the realtek ac97 driver, rebooted the computer, reinstalled it, rebooted it again and still code 10 problem. Then while still in device manager, I disable realtek ac97 and then enable it again and fixed! No more 'code 10' yellow exclamation. Itunes plays music, VLC plays the movie with sound, sound is working like it should.

Problem: When I shut down the computer and turn it back on the next day. The 'code 10' problem is back like it never left.?:4-dontkno I have repeated this remove, re-install driver process 5 times now to get sound working.

My operating system: Windows XP sp3. Mainboard : TOSHIBA HBT10 - Chipset : ATI 9100 PRO IGP Computer model: toshiba satellite a85s107

This 'code 10' problem has me stumped and kind of bummed. Any ideas, input, or direction on this is greatly appreciated many times over!!!! Thank you!


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Realtek ac97 Audio - (Code 10) Device cannot start*

Hi and welcome to TSF!!!!

Could you please provide us with your laptop model number?

Also, what is the BIOS revision number on your laptop?

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Realtek ac97 Audio - (Code 10) Device cannot start*

HI

Joel P

*Did you changed the operating system on the laptop?*

Also I can suggest you to try.

1. Just go to device manager. Try to update the drivers. You can start the windows troubleshooting wizard by clicking on the general properties tab of the device and try to update drivers. 

Finally, you can go to the website of the device manufacturer, and check their downloads or support section for current, up-to-date drivers. 

Restart the computer and check.

2. Finally you can try to uninstall sound drivers from device manager by right clikcing on it and clikcing on every component of it uninstall ( In some you will not get the option to uninstall ). Uninstall and reinstall the latest drivers from the manufacturer website. 

Restart the computer and let us know.

Hope for the best.


----------



## Joel P (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Realtek ac97 Audio - (Code 10) Device cannot start*



IT-Tech said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF!!!!


Thank you!!


IT-Tech said:


> Could you please provide us with your laptop model number?


Toshiba Satellite A85-S107 (PSA82U-00R004) PC Notebook


IT-Tech said:


> Also, what is the BIOS revision number on your laptop?


System Bios revision number: TOSCPL - 6040000 Ver 1.00PARTTBL
System Bios date: 8/12/05


----------



## Joel P (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Realtek ac97 Audio - (Code 10) Device cannot start*



Crazy1 said:


> HI
> 
> Joel P
> 
> *Did you changed the operating system on the laptop?*


No, did not change the operating system at all. The only thing I did was take the keyboard and bottom part of the laptop off and spray inside with compressed air.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Realtek ac97 Audio - (Code 10) Device cannot start*

Hi and thanks for the update!

Wow... It is really hard to believe that they don't have any type of BIOS update for this system. However, they really don't have anything newer!!! Amazing!

Let's back track a little....

So, before you blew out the dust, you didn't have any problems with this system?



> I recently took apart my laptop to clean out the dust


Please provide details on how you took it apart and how far you disassembled the laptop.

Depending on what you did, you may want to back track and make sure you do not have a loose connection somewhere along the way. Especially, reset the RAM and the Hard Disk Drive.

Please provide the make and model of the HDD for us too. Let's run the manufacturer's diagnostics on that hard drive just to make sure!

Thanks!


----------



## Joel P (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Realtek ac97 Audio - (Code 10) Device cannot start*



IT-Tech said:


> Wow... It is really hard to believe that they don't have any type of BIOS update for this system. However, they really don't have anything newer!!!


Haha, thank you for looking!


IT-Tech said:


> So, before you blew out the dust, you didn't have any problems with this system?


No problems at all. I mostly use this laptop to watch movies and listen to music, and never once did I ever experience a sound issue.


IT-Tech said:


> Please provide details on how you took it apart and how far you disassembled the laptop.


Yes! Very good question as I did go to quite a length to disassemble it (way more than I should have). This was my first time cleaning it so it was my first time taking it apart. I first tried taking the bottom off - every screw I could see. I was having a hard time getting the bottom off so I took out the harddrive, ram, and I think what was the ATI chipset (a mini square piece with 2 screws into the motherboard.) Just to see if they were the reason it wasn't coming off. I quickly realized I wasn't getting too far so put it all back together, checked online to find out the keyboard needed to come off and also the 3 screws under it. I did that, took off the bottom again, and sprayed everything I could see with compressed air. I turned on the computer again and the sound was gone. 


IT-Tech said:


> Depending on what you did, you may want to back track and make sure you do not have a loose connection somewhere along the way. Especially, reset the RAM and the Hard Disk Drive.


I did take both of these out of their housing when cleaning. I am confident they are in place but will check again.


IT-Tech said:


> Please provide the make and model of the HDD for us too. Let's run the manufacturer's diagnostics on that hard drive just to make sure!


I am not currently by my computer (currently on library computer), but will post the model number on the harddrive as soon as I get home!


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Realtek ac97 Audio - (Code 10) Device cannot start*

Thanks for the update and please update us again once you have completed the requested task!!


----------



## Joel P (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Realtek ac97 Audio - (Code 10) Device cannot start*



IT-Tech said:


> Please provide the make and model of the HDD for us too. Let's run the manufacturer's diagnostics on that hard drive just to make sure!


Hard Disk : FUJITSU MHV2080AT PL(80 GB)


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Realtek ac97 Audio - (Code 10) Device cannot start*

Thanks for the update...

Please go here and down the Drive Fitness Test; use the CD Image - this will create a bootable CD from the ISO file.

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm#DFT

Run the full diagnostics test on the drive!

Thanks!


----------



## Joel P (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Realtek ac97 Audio - (Code 10) Device cannot start*

So...I have finally fixed it. I did two things. I downloaded the latest driver from realtek's website: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
The driver I had originally installed was the same exact one but was from download.cnet:http://download.cnet.com/Realtek-AC-97-Audio-Driver-XP-W2K-W98-WDM-driver-VER-5-10-0-5554-zip/3000-2110_4-210198.html
Not too sure what the difference could be but the realtek ac97 has no more yellow mark next to it. 

The second thing I did that might have fixed this problem was taking out my chipset and screwing back in place. When i opened up the bottom motherboard housing, I saw a tiny little wire trapped under the chipset, so tucked it to the side and put the chip back in right. 

Thanks IT-Tech for all the help! I really appreciate it. How can I put a 'solved' in the topic header?


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 27, 2010)

_Great to see the issue is resolved._


----------

